# Massachusetts furry con?



## Ivory-Brier (May 10, 2016)

So I live just outside of Boston, and I was wondering if there are any cons in Massachusetts? If not ill probz just go to Anthrocon


----------



## Vampurr (May 26, 2016)

Check out Anthro New England! They just had their con for the year but will be taking registration soon for 2017 and the con is in Cambridge MA! I'm hoping to go - keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 30, 2016)

Vampurr said:


> Check out Anthro New England! They just had their con for the year but will be taking registration soon for 2017 and the con is in Cambridge MA! I'm hoping to go - keeping fingers crossed!


Oh wow! I live only like 10 mins away from Cambridge! That's awesome!


----------

